# Betta cartoon :P



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I think it's pretty good, considering I had zero references.

I had trouble with the anal fin, as you can see. I couldn't find an eraser so I used an old rubber/sponge stamp to erase and smudge with. In case you can't read the writing it says "uh . . . I'll take that one!" It's an image I've always had in my mind, of teeny people stuck in bowls with giant bettas choosing who they'll take home


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

lol! wow XD


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Ahaha that's a great idea! XD


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

:lol: Very cute cartoon!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm thinking of pulling out my art supplies and doing a better version of this one. I have a few others somewhere, if I can find 'em I'll post


----------

